# QUESTION: buying a moblie home?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SO I posted this in the Home Construction thread and got 1 answer.....
I am looking at mobile / manufactured homes in S. Florida.
I know they have hurricanes.
Some of the mobile homes / manufactured homes for sale in S. Fla, were built in 1973, so I'm feeling pretty ok about it.....

I have bought and sold 3 stick built homes. The second home, I watched them build it....

I know what to look for / ask about when buying-renting a stick built home, but I know NOTHING about a mobile / manufactured.

Here's what I am thinking.
I am looking at places to rent in S. Fla. 1200 and up for 2 bed 2 bath. SMALL condo's or apartments.
OR
There are a few mobile homes for SALE for under 80K (which makes my payment under 700 a month INCLUDING taxes and insurance) 
It makes sense to me to buy a mobile home, live in it until I find my REAL home I want to totally settle down in, then I can either SELL the mobile OR keep it as a rental......

I would love to hear your input on what I should look for when looking at a mobile home.

I would love to make a list of your ideas, print it out, and take it with me when I go down in May to look!!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

What to look for in a mobile home? The exit door. 

As a rule, they are built with cheap materials. I know several people who have been replacing flooring made from OSB. Floors get wet, when OSB gets wet it loses all strength and decays fast. All around me there are mobiles and manufactured double wides. They are all in serious decay. There is significantly more maintenance in your avg mobile than in your avg stick built house.

I've heard there is a gov't rule that you can't get a mortgage on a mobile if it is more than X years. This makes sense because they are depreciating assets. DOn't be so sure you will be able to resell easily in a few years.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Laura I bought mine in 1996 it is a 1995. When I read this post the first thing I thought was don't do it. I'm glad to have mine but I wished I had bought a house.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a thought- I locked myself out once and got in using a butter knife, it didn't take much pressure on the door frame to pop open.

Don't.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think I would buy either a mobile home or manufactured home, but I might buy a modular home.

I'm kind of in the same boat. I want to buy something to be a home base in the deep South, but I don't want to spend over 100K (and less if possible). There are plenty of small houses for sale at that price, but I don't want the hassle of maintaining a big yard and the other maintenance that goes with an older stick built house. Old houses can be bottomless money pits.

I also don't want to have to go upstairs either inside or outside the house, so townhouses and many apartments and condos wouldn't work. One idea I had was to rent an "apartment" in an older, large house where someone else is responsible for all the maintenance. I have 2 cars and a 15" travel trailer, so I need safe parking space as well.

That might be something to check out. Search the online classified in the newspaper(s) in the area you are planning on moving to, and see if there are any "apartments" that might meet your needs for a year or 2. Just 2 doors down from my house, a large house has been divided into 3 apartments. The owner takes care of all maintenance including cutting the grass.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought a 1600 sq ft doublewide, 3 bdrm, 2 bath - 14 years ago. 

Mine was 2 X 6 construction, tape and texture walls, double pane windows, jetted tub, upgraded carpeting. (It was on a resale lot - was a year old) and I paid under $50,000 for it. Loved the layout. I put in a block stem wall rather than the vinyl siding, added an enclosed entry (like a mud room but with lots of windows and plants) and a back porch. I also tore out a wall between the living room & a multi purpose room to give it a more open feel.

The things I didn't like was the the cheap kitchen cabinets and the kitchen (and bath) flooring. And the windows - cold metal frames. I did tile the laundry and both baths and put laminate flooring in the kitchen (huge kitchen with center island) Oh, I had to have it re-leveled as I did not put it on a slab.

If you buy new you can choose your flooring, cabinets, floor plan, etc. Look at a "park model" if you want small.

If you buy one with the land, you must put in the contract that it is tied down according to code or you will not be able to get financing. And yes, there are places that will finance - look for some former threads about this. I listed 2 places.

If you buy an older one, be careful how much you decide to upgrade it as it's easy to overdo. I was sitting on 5 acres so felt what I put into it, I could easily get out.

Buy another? Yup. I'd rather put my money into something I own so I can get it out rather than make someone else wealthy. Have a home inspection done so you know what you are getting into. And yes, they will depreciate if they are an older single wide or a cheap one. When people use that argument, they forget the land appreciation. Don't forget they can take longer to sell.

Take your time, learn about them and Good luck.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I bought mine new in 72. it was a single. built on a piece same size again so I guess you call that a double wide. large sunporch. did work on every room in it over the years. it was only the cost of materials because a friend of my husband did all the work. all we had to do was feed him. 

got a lot of material free like the sunporch windows and doors etc. etc. it's falling down now because I left it alone for years . only went back to mow etc. I wont be out anything if I did sell though because like WM said. the land appreciated in value over the years.

I'm debating what to do also. I don't think I will put in another mobile. my son will most likely inherit and I want it to be worth a bit more for him if he wants to sell. or if he wants to live there(which I think is more than likely from the way he talks) I should have a house built because he would be coming from his own large house already. in any case Good Luck Laura in whatever you decide to do. Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Laura, Cape Coral has some decent stick built homes, at a decent price.

Mon...ps...I do love Cape Coral!


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Laura - the first thing you want to do is buy one that is newer than 1994. That's when the new codes went into effect after Hurricane Andrew. If you go with an older home, you will need to be ready to leave any time there is a severe thunderstorm or tornado warning because there is no safe place in a mobile home. If you are going into a "community", there might be a shelter in the clubhouse. Just something to think about. I was in a doublewide in N Florida until last year and since moving to my little shotgun cottage I sleep much better when it storms in the middle of the night.

Kitty


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Make sure it meets HUD standards.

If you buy one and decide to rent it when you find a new home, you may have to qualify without the rental income and using both mortgages in your DTI.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

theres a flood of lawsuits over lumber liquidaters over formaldehyde in the boards,now a lot of older mobils have osb board-same problem-formaldehyde.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I would see what vacant land has sold for in the area you are looking. Use them for your base price and put absolutely the least value on the mobile. You are less likely to lose on land. The mobile will depreciate.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What matters is How its built. Look for at least 2x4 construction and hurricane ties


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

friend just bought 2 bedroom 2 bath, pool on the west coast Clear springs under $80 thousand non mobile


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Three things that come to mind immediately are:

1. Make sure that whatever you a looking at has not been re-located since construction. In other words .... it must have come to its current location from the factory. Otherwise FNMA won't secure the loan.

2. If the MH has an addition built or other changes made to the structure, FNMA won't lend on it unless it has a report from structural engineer.

3. As an appraiser who interacts with appraisers throughout the country, I have never heard of any instance where the land appreciation rises faster than the MH depreciation. In fact, I heard a sales person use that argument at the Tulsa county fair one year, I questioned him and disputed what he said. I was promptly asked to leave


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Laura, from a totally different perspective (but personal experience) I would not even consider purchasing either a mobile home or stick built until I lived in a strange, new community for a while. Visiting and house hunting and actually living in a community are two different worlds.

Usually we look at places during the daylight hours, generally in good weather conditions; but what's it like at night or in bad weather? Looks can be deceiving; is it a nice-looking but increasingly high-crime area? 
How close will you be to stores or medical facilities: doctors, dentists, hospitals, fire departments, police, libraries, school (if that's relevant) to serve your needs? 

Yes, renting might cost you a few months investment that you won't put into your own home. But it's much better than to put all the work, effort and money into buying and finding out you were hasty in making a decision and got stuck in an area you now hate. Sure, you can get out, but the difficulty will be increased exponentially.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I have for the first time 8 years ago bought a Clayton (wellmade) and I love it. I did have it insulated underneath. It's a 6005. And have to watch out for animals that want to dig under as they tear out the belly board. Am in a nice community but like everywhere else there are those undesirables. My major problems are bugs, but I have more or less conquored that as to what to do. If you buy make SURE the heating and cooling system is good. And the vents a closed system. The drain from the aircon was clogged and I did not know it and the water ran over the heating coils and destroyed them. $800 just for the coil and fan 8 years ago. CHECK the rain gutters for rust and holes. LOOK for water damage or cover up in corners of home near floor. I have a 76 foot 14 wide 3 bedroom 2 full bath, walk in closet, laundry room, eat in kitchen and I love it. 
THe closer I am to the outdoors the better. I looked at permanent housing and saw nothing to attract me. In FL (I lived in Orlando 12 years) the aircon is about the most important. If you buy or rent in a community be careful of the rules. This home originally was on the internet on a mobile home housing site where homes were listed for sale.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Once upon a time, I bought a very nice double-wide. In spite of the 2" x 6" construction, shingle roof, stone fireplace and plenty of gorgeous eye candy throughout, it was the stupidest financial move I have ever made.

I sold it after a few years and swore I would never buy a mobile home again. I experienced every single problem that has been brought out in this thread. 

I'm just not that into throwing my investment money away on something that depreciates in value so rapidly! Bargain stick-built homes are plentiful enough without having to resort to dealing with a pig in a pretty dress.


.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Mobile homes built to Florida hurricane regs are required to be built using 2 by 4 frame same as brick and stick houses. Now most all mobile homes are built to hurricane standards anyway.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shrek said:


> Mobile homes built to Florida hurricane regs are required to be built using 2 by 4 frame same as brick and stick houses. Now most all mobile homes are built to hurricane standards anyway.


Does that mean there is a certain year built that would be 2x4 construction and all older than that are 2x3?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You all have been extremely helpful.

i contacted a mortgage guy in Fla. Told me I needed to come down, rent for at least 6 months, establish myself (get a job, etc) THEN we could look into mortgages.

I will be patient, and watch the market for bank-owner / forclosure type homes.
Heck, I may get my socks blessed off and find a restaurant with living quarters above it for the right price and I can kill 2 birds with one stone!!!

Thanks again for all of your input, and advice. It is VERY helpful.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Bought a 2 BR 1 BA 916 sq ft block foreclosure for $24,500 in August. Needed a roof which, because someone from this site disabled me and is now a convicted abuser, I couldn't do. $4K. (Roofs in FL are very expensive.)

My home, sold in 2006 for $106K, needs a kitchen (never had one) and more--probably another $7K if I'm careful. But what I put in will hold value. Why? Because my 1/3 acre backs up to a forest that will not be developed in my lifetime. A barred owl and I stared each other down the other day--I ran to get my camera but he left.

I live at the edge of an Enchanted Forest.

You don't need a lot of land to do what you want. I can have chickens here but have predator issues so won't for now. My neighbors are cool; if I wanted some bigger "dinner" animals they wouldn't object but I plan to find a nearby grower instead. I'm 2 miles from stores and less than 2 miles from the "country". 

Heaven! At the edge of an Enchanted Forest...

I''m enjoying a 30' tall Norfolk pine in my front yard and same height "junk" oaks in the back which keep my future garden area from burning up; full sun in FL is the kiss of death. I've been eating blueberries from my potted bush for over a month and am watching my limequat and Ponderosa lemon bushes for ripe fruit. And I've picked a couple of peppers, too. 

Want to move to FL? The sticks are fine but why not consider a smaller property? I did. Titusville in the county works for me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> The sticks are fine but why not consider a smaller property?


That's what I am going to do.
I will rent for a year till I get established, then buy something small, with a little spot of land.
I will be in Lee county!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Some nice properties in Lee county, at a decent price.

One thing to look for is black mold, BIG problem in the area. Several places online you can find instructions on what to look for/indications of black mold, and how to correct the problem (pricey). The cause was Chinese sheet-rock used to make repairs after a fairly damaging hurricane. 

I love Lee county, Cape Coral in particular.

Mon


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

yhere are a lot of rent to own around or cheap forcloshers


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 has returned to the Midwest!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I will be patient, and watch the market for bank-owner / forclosure type homes.
> Heck, I may get my socks blessed off and find a restaurant with living quarters above it for the right price and I can kill 2 birds with one stone!!!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your input, and advice. It is VERY helpful.



Don't be afraid of a rural commercial type building. 

There is a restaurant near here located out in the woods ten miles from the closest town that does a nice breakfast and lunch trade.


----------

